# HGH Hygetropin TD!!!



## tokijava (Jun 16, 2014)

I am excited to run HGH, Insulin, and Test E + EQ for my third cycle which will begin in a couple of weeks.
This is my first with HGH and Insulin and looking for solid gains...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 17, 2014)

*only 100iu its for 30 days or les of hgh,you need more to see and make some results *


----------



## Dannie (Jun 17, 2014)

What's your hgh and insulin protocol?
I hope you have a few more kits coming, at 3.33 IU a day 1 kit will last you 30 days. 
3.33IU will assist the solid gains you are after. However if it's seriously solid gains that you desire then you need in excess of 10IU a day.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## King87 (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone who takes too much hgh or insulin is an idiot IMO. Im 26 and my dads hooked up to a machine in the other room because he has diabetes and his feet are rotting he only has half a foot left, and is barely alive in his mid 50s. The only way I can imagine someone being dumb enough to take insulin is they didn't grow up around a diabetic. Im sorry I don't mean to be mean, but Im warning you, your going to literally kill yourself with insulin. Ive seen my dad go into comas and hes been on insulin for 30 years. Taking insulin is even worse than eating too much candy. I will NEVER EVER take insulin. HGH I will take but only up to 5-6 ui /day probably. My dads been in the hospital 10 times this year from diabetes and we don't know if he will live though out the year, and if you take insulin thats what your risking. I also know a guy who is 290 lbs with abs trying to go pro, he is now a diabetic and tells all his clients do not take insulin!


----------



## bushmaster (Jun 18, 2014)

King87 said:


> Anyone who takes too much hgh or insulin is an idiot IMO. Im 26 and my dads hooked up to a machine in the other room because he has diabetes and his feet are rotting he only has half a foot left, and is barely alive in his mid 50s. The only way I can imagine someone being dumb enough to take insulin is they didn't grow up around a diabetic. Im sorry I don't mean to be mean, but Im warning you, your going to literally kill yourself with insulin. Ive seen my dad go into comas and hes been on insulin for 30 years. Taking insulin is even worse than eating too much candy. I will NEVER EVER take insulin. HGH I will take but only up to 5-6 ui /day probably. My dads been in the hospital 10 times this year from diabetes and we don't know if he will live though out the year, and if you take insulin thats what your risking. I also know a guy who is 290 lbs with abs trying to go pro, he is now a diabetic and tells all his clients do not take insulin!


Dumb statement all around. My father "was" a diabetic too but no longer is. So you'll take gh but no insulin? You do know gh causes insulin resistance?  Apparently not. Practice what you preach smart man.  Please show me cited studies pointing out these bro facts of yours. Good luck finding them!


----------



## tokijava (Jun 18, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *only 100iu its for 30 days or les of hgh,you need more to see and make some results *


 
I understand I will be ordering some more and will be running at least 4 months preferably a year.


----------



## bushmaster (Jun 18, 2014)

tokijava said:


> I understand I will be ordering some more and will be running at least 4 months preferably a year.


Be aware hygetropin isn't being made right now so you may have a fake.


----------



## tokijava (Jun 18, 2014)

Dannie said:


> What's your hgh and insulin protocol?
> I hope you have a few more kits coming, at 3.33 IU a day 1 kit will last you 30 days.
> 3.33IU will assist the solid gains you are after. However if it's seriously solid gains that you desire then you need in excess of 10IU a day.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



I will be ordering some more HGH which I plan to use it at least 4 months and preferably a year.

HGH - I will start with 2iu in the morning and bump it up to 4iu after two weeks. if there are no sides after two weeks of 4iu, the I will increase it to 6iu and see how my body respond.

Insulin - I will taking Novolin R 4iu pre workout. I understand I need to time my carbs (10g / 1iu) for the duration which is about 6 to 8 hours.  I will be running it for a month and take a month off.

Today I injected 4iu of insulin post workout just to see how I feel. My post workout shake was 20g of dextrose, 20g of maltodextirn,
5g of mono creatine, 5g of glutamin, and 50g of whey protein. I don't feel any hypo 2 hours after the post workout shake. I waited to see if I get hypo but it never came. I ate  a meal and another shake.

I plan to take insulin pre workout and see if it gives me some pump like when I was on dbol or test p. I also will take it in the morning.


----------



## tokijava (Jun 18, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Be aware hygetropin isn't being made right now so you may have a fake.



Damn, even with the correct verification code? 

Bush, what HGH do you have? I want to try yours as well.


----------



## bushmaster (Jun 18, 2014)

tokijava said:


> Damn, even with the correct verification code?
> 
> Bush, what HGH do you have? I want to try yours as well.


Genotropin. Best of the best. problem with verification is the fakes may check out BUT they probably all have the same number. Scratch two different ones off any if they are the same number its probably a fake. I have a thread on ASF showing the fakes and real ones side by side.


----------



## muscleicon (Jun 19, 2014)

Listen to him Tokijava, Bush knows his GH and all his products are legit!

_*Icon*_



bushmaster said:


> Genotropin. Best of the best. problem with verification is the fakes may check out BUT they probably all have the same number. Scratch two different ones off any if they are the same number its probably a fake. I have a thread on ASF showing the fakes and real ones side by side.


----------



## tokijava (Jun 19, 2014)

muscleicon said:


> Listen to him Tokijava, Bush knows his GH and all his products are legit!
> 
> _*Icon*_



That's what I heard...


----------



## Grozny (Jun 19, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Be aware hygetropin isn't being made right now so you may have a fake.



Both companies sell a good quality of hyge i mean hygetropin.com.cn or .cn 
As i know com.cn they are still in the game i used to buy from them they have excellent GH.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/183904-HGH-Hygetropin-cycle-P?highlight=hygetropin


----------



## tokijava (Jun 19, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Genotropin. Best of the best. problem with verification is the fakes may check out BUT they probably all have the same number. Scratch two different ones off any if they are the same number its probably a fake. I have a thread on ASF showing the fakes and real ones side by side.



I may have GH serum test along with blood test. For GH test, inject 10iu IM and have a test 3 hours later, is this correct?


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 19, 2014)

tokijava said:


> I may have GH serum test along with blood test. For GH test, inject 10iu IM and have a test 3 hours later, is this correct?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...th-Hormone-real-A-guide-to-find-out-(updated)


----------



## bushmaster (Jun 19, 2014)

Grozny said:


> Both companies sell a good quality of hyge i mean hygetropin.com.cn or .cn
> As i know com.cn they are still in the game i used to buy from them they have excellent GH.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/183904-HGH-Hygetropin-cycle-P?highlight=hygetropin


.com.cn has tried to make a batch but it was very underdosed. .cn is too inconsistent for me.


----------



## tokijava (Jun 19, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...th-Hormone-real-A-guide-to-find-out-(updated)



one question - if you inject 10iu which is a lot, wouldn't you experience sides?


----------



## bushmaster (Jun 19, 2014)

tokijava said:


> one question - if you inject 10iu which is a lot, wouldn't you experience sides?


Not necessarily. Sides develop when igf gets elevated. It takes a few weeks for that to happen.


----------



## tokijava (Jun 19, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Genotropin. Best of the best. problem with verification is the fakes may check out BUT they probably all have the same number. Scratch two different ones off any if they are the same number its probably a fake. I have a thread on ASF showing the fakes and real ones side by side.



Bush,
Can you PM me the pricing of your GH?


----------



## OnionChris (Jun 19, 2014)

tokijava said:


> Bush,
> Can you PM me the pricing of your GH?


Bushmaster, can you PM me pricing as well (with shipping costs) ? Thanks!


----------



## bushmaster (Jun 20, 2014)

tokijava said:


> Bush,
> Can you PM me the pricing of your GH?


sent. 


OnionChris said:


> Bushmaster, can you PM me pricing as well (with shipping costs) ? Thanks!


Can't you need 10 posts before you can receive pm.


----------



## OnionChris (Jun 20, 2014)

tokijava said:


> Bush,
> Can you PM me the pricing of your GH?





bushmaster said:


> sent.
> 
> Can't you need 10 posts before you can receive pm.



Cool. Thanks.


----------



## OnionChris (Jun 20, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> sent.
> 
> Can't you need 10 posts before you can receive pm.





tokijava said:


> Bush,
> Can you PM me the pricing of your GH?





OnionChris said:


> Cool. Thanks.



Are you able to send PM now?


----------



## OnionChris (Jun 20, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> sent.
> 
> Can't you need 10 posts before you can receive pm.





tokijava said:


> Bush,
> Can you PM me the pricing of your GH?





OnionChris said:


> Cool. Thanks.





bushmaster said:


> .com.cn has tried to make a batch but it was very underdosed. .cn is too inconsistent for me.


From what I've read .com.cn is no longer producing.


----------

